# Wet sanding tuition class Edinburgh.



## RobDom

Looking to run a tuition course on wet sanding in Edinburgh as quite a few people have asked for this, proposed date is Sunday the 16th of March, 1:30 to 5:30PM, 5 people @ £40 a head. Let me know if this date suits or not.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## tomo bpb

i would be interested in this, check calendar when i get home to make sure nothing else planned


----------



## ohms12

Count me in!

1. ohms12


----------



## Doug_M

Any other day and i would have jamp at it...


----------



## r999

I'm in too.

1. ohms12
2. Rob Watt
3.
4.
5.


----------



## afcbob

Same here any other day would be there but there a footy game on that day 

If you do anther one will be down to it.


----------



## Stewartfinley

Would love too... But 600 mile round trip .... Gutted


----------



## EcosseGP

I'd loved to have done this too but can't do 16th I'm afraid


----------



## RobDom

The date is not set in stone, what date suits people better? Would a Saturday be better than a Sunday? 8/9th or 22/23rd weekends suit better?


----------



## afcbob

Am good on any of that other dates


----------



## RobDom

Saturday the 22nd then - who can make that date?


----------



## Tank.

Wet sanding tuition? Wow thats brave of you


----------



## Doug_M

22nd suits me, id be keen.


----------



## afcbob

Yeah 22nd good for me. 

Doug if your going can easy pick you up if you want


----------



## Doug_M

afcbob said:


> Yeah 22nd good for me.
> 
> Doug if your going can easy pick you up if you want


Where you heading from? Cheers for the offer!


----------



## EcosseGP

I can do 8/9th


----------



## afcbob

I will be coming from Aberdeen.


----------



## Doug_M

afcbob said:


> I will be coming from Aberdeen.


Ok cool, will discuss nearer if date suits :thumb:

Will be coming from Banff area.


----------



## AaronGTi

Scrap that actually


----------



## Trip tdi

Where is this based in London by any chance ?


----------



## suspal

Trip tdi said:


> Where is this based in London by any chance ?


North of Watford :lol:


----------



## -Kev-

Trip tdi said:


> Where is this based in London by any chance ?


think you need an eye test trip lol


----------



## r999

RobDom said:


> Saturday the 22nd then - who can make that date?


Saturday 22nd is no good for me, I'm afraid, Rob.


----------



## ohms12

Nor me, I'm happy with any Sunday though.


----------



## ohms12

afcbob said:


> Same here any other day would be there but there a footy game on that day
> 
> If you do anther one will be down to it.


Man Utd v Liverpool 13:30

Tottenham v Arsenal 16:00

Totally didn't notice that. :wall:


----------



## RobDom

OK so I'll keep it as a Sunday then, pick between the 9th or the 23rd, whichever is most popular wins!


----------



## r999

RobDom said:


> OK so I'll keep it as a Sunday then, pick between the 9th or the 23rd, whichever is most popular wins!


Sunday 9th March would be much better for me than the 23rd. Hope that suits others too.


----------



## Doug_M

Ok, no can do... Sorry.


----------



## RobDom

I'm never going to find a date that suits everyone, so I need a date that the majority can attend.


----------



## EcosseGP

I'm going to try and sort 23rd out when I'm at work tomorrow and I'll let you know ...


----------



## afcbob

I go to any of that dates


----------



## Adi_328

Count me in, please Rob, Sunday would be better for me, date doesn't really matter


----------



## ohms12

I don't mind either, 9th is fine.


----------



## RobDom

OK so I think it is going to be the 9th of March then, please add your name below if you can attend. 5 people @ £40 a head, 1:30 to 5:30PM approx.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## ohms12

1. ohms12


----------



## hager

ohms12 said:


> 1. ohms12


2.Hager


----------



## RobDom

1. ohms12
2. Hager
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Adi_328

3.Adi_328


----------



## r999

1. ohms12
2. Hager
3. Adi_328
4. r999
5.


----------



## EcosseGP

1. ohms12

2. Hager

3. Adi_328

4. r999

5. EcosseGP


----------



## RobDom

Fully booked!


----------



## Scottish Storm

Bugger! I missed it, can you put me on a reserve list Rob, just in case?

Ta


----------



## RobDom

I'll put you on the reserve list in case anyone drops out.

1. ohms12
2. Hager
3. Adi_328
4. r999
5. EcosseGP

Reserve 1. Scottish Storm


----------



## Scottish Storm

Thanks Rob, although I won't be holding my breath, I know lots of people have been looking forward to this coming around


----------



## hager

Hi Rob 

Are we still on for this next Sunday?

Hager


----------



## RobDom

Yes indeed!


----------



## EcosseGP

hager said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> Are we still on for this next Sunday?
> 
> Hager


Excellent ...


----------



## RobDom

Hope you're all ready for some sanding on Sunday!


----------



## r999

RobDom said:


> Hope you're all ready for some sanding on Sunday!


Yes, looking forward to it.


----------



## EcosseGP

RobDom said:


> Hope you're all ready for some sanding on Sunday!


Of course ...


----------



## Adi_328

RobDom said:


> Hope you're all ready for some sanding on Sunday!


Can't wait


----------



## hager

Yes mate sitting here like a 6 year old on Christmas Eve.......


----------



## hager

Hi Rob 

Is it still 13:30 on Sunday and at the address on your web site?:buffer:


----------



## RobDom

Big thanks to everyone who attended the class today, you all seemed to take a lot away from it and learn something new!


----------



## EcosseGP

Rob
Thanks a million for giving up your time this afternoon to host the course. Personally I loved it and it's taken away the "unknown" side of wet and dry sanding. 
Only downside is I just know the wallet is going to get another hammering !
Thanks again mate .. Excellent work and I'll keep my open for anything else that you may be running in the future.
Davy


----------



## r999

Yes, it was another very interesting afternoon and everyone was impressed at what great results can be achieved when sanding down touched-in stone chips. I think we spent longer trying to see where the touched-in spots had been than we had to spend getting rid of them. They really do vanish completely.

As Rob said, lots of people think wet sanding is drastic and alarming. Well, not now it isn't. Thanks again for a good course.


----------



## 7and911

Just seen this thread.... Any chance for running another session soon please? Thank you

A


----------



## RobDom

I will be running another one, just not sure on a date yet.


----------



## chefy

RobDom said:


> I will be running another one, just not sure on a date yet.


Let me know when Rob, I missed last one


----------



## 7and911

Good...

I don't want to miss the next session, but I find it difficult to keep tracking new posts on DW Forum... Is it possible to keep us updated here on this thread please. Thanks


----------



## RobDom

I'll announce a date on here when I post a new thread for it.


----------



## Scottish Storm

Cool, I'm be watching for it again Rob


----------



## Otter Smacker

Scottish Storm said:


> Cool, I'm be watching for it again Rob


+1 
I'd be very interested to know.


----------



## shl-kelso

I'm keen too depending on the chosen date


----------



## P4ulH40

+1 for me also, have done a few wet sands now but it is just knowing how far you can go, I am sure if I get to know this side better my results would also be better.
Please keep me posted


----------



## 7and911

any update please? Can't wait...


----------



## RobDom

Nothing yet as very busy right now, thinking of running one around the end of May.


----------



## 7and911

Thank you RobDom.... Hope not on 24/25th May as I busy that weekend...

A


----------



## RobDom

No it won't be as I'm busy that weekend too!


----------



## Steven286

Might you be running another machine polishing course for newbies again:thumb:


----------



## RobDom

Absolutely yes!


----------



## 7and911

Knock... Knock... Anybody there?


----------



## RobDom

I'll start running classes again probably around the end of August, both for beginners and wet sanding.


----------



## 7and911

Oh, no... I am away last week of august and first two weeks of september... Really looking forward for this and don't want to miss it... Could the beginner classes be the weekend 16/17 or 23/24 Aug please? Thank you...


----------



## pmorg4

I'd be up for that, either beginner, sanding or both 

Already had my car detailed by Rob so hopefully I won't need the skills for a while but you never know.


----------



## furryultra

hugely interested in both , looking to gain more skills and there seems to be very few opportunities to do this in beautiful Alba . Can i pre-book for this Rob ?


----------



## cossiecol

RobDom said:


> I'll start running classes again probably around the end of August, both for beginners and wet sanding.


I'd be interested in this too, could you PM me when you have an idea of dates please?


----------



## RobDom

I am fully booked for most of August so will most likely be early September for those interested. I'll post up a couple of dates soon.


----------



## dombaird

i would be interested for to attend both classes Rob, count me in when your doing them and PM for a reminder please! thanks


----------



## RobDom

OK, I will run a beginners 'intro to machine polishing' class in September, what sort of dates are people free on? Saturday or Sunday afternoon?

The issue I have at the moment is that I have a seminar/grading in Taekwon-Do in September and I don't know which Sunday this will be on, most likely the 21st but not confirmed yet.

Let me know what dates you guys are free. Class is for 5 people max.


----------



## furryultra

I'm definately ok for any Saturday or Sunday afternoon in September Rob . Can I go book just now mate ?


----------



## m4rkymark

I would definitely be interested in the polishing class. the only weekend I wouldn't be able to make it would be the 6/7 sept, every other weekend is free.


----------



## mick616

whats the cost for these please?


----------



## 7and911

Thank you Rob... The only weekend in sept I can do is 13th-14th....

Thank you

A


----------



## dombaird

I can do the last two weekends of September and I would like to add my name to the list for wet sanding and polishing.

1- dombaird


----------



## Craighightower

Very interested in this class. Anytime in sept fine


----------



## [email protected]

Next time you do an afternoon at the other end of the country then I'd love to attend.


----------



## RobDom

mick616 said:


> whats the cost for these please?


Cost is £40 per head, average around 4/5 hours for the class. You will learn all about DA and rotary use, different polishes, pads, paint depth gauge, laser, swirl spotting, theory, hands on use of everything plus more.


----------



## RobDom

So how about Sunday Sept the 14th? Sound good? 1PM to around 5PM.


----------



## furryultra

Perfect for me Rob

1.furryultra
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## m4rkymark

1.furryultra
2.m4rkymark
3.
4.
5.

do you want paid up front or cash on the day?


----------



## RobDom

I've put up a new thread for it.


----------

